# Combaton



## kittybreed (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone here heard of Combaton Yet? It's hard to know if many Americans have yet we see our videos talked about in forums in other countries. Has anyone visiting MT seen our demos or heard of us?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope do you have some videos you would like to share? If so give us a link. OK


----------



## kittybreed (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## kittybreed (Sep 7, 2007)

This one probably showcases the strategy of the game best. kb


----------



## arnisador (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought this would be about Kombatan!


----------



## kittybreed (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess I got my question answered. Although Combaton is a game for kicking martial artists, right now most of the players do taekwondo. All of the players deeply respect practitioners of different martial arts most have MMA, football and/or wrestling skills. 

I trained in TKD in Korea and this is not the traditional martial art I love but it has its own attraction for those with athletic inclinations. All kicking martial artists are welcome.

Players practice their kicks for the Combaton goal pole as points for a score are determined by the difficulty level of the kick. 

Sorry for any confusion about the name. Originally it was Baton, but Com was added as a prefix to signify the combat element. Hence the name Combaton.

Thanks for having such a good forum. There are some forums out there that do not have near the quality of monitoring you guys (and girls) do.


----------

